# Two-Way Radios



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

I knw moast are the same but which two-way radios have people had the best luck with?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I've been using these Motorola units for years and have had very good results.










http://www.cabelas.com/product/Moto...k/742341.uts?WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Thought I remembered Angie posting this;


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=57203


----------



## JTN (Dec 30, 2011)

Motor las are the way to go


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I am switching over to the Midlands as the Motorola's die out. Motos are fine though, but I think the Midlands are a little better.


----------



## FLNative (Nov 19, 2010)

DoubleHaul said:


> I am switching over to the Midlands as the Motorola's die out. Motos are fine though, but I think the Midlands are a little better.


Which model are you buying? I am considering the GXT1000VP4 due to it being weatherproof.

Thank you for any input you might have.

Caroline


----------

